# Pittsy's ODK Concours Review



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Pittsy's ODK Concours Review*

*Dan asked me to give his new Concours Wax a run out so I thought it would be rude not too:thumb:*

It was a lovely evening and i was fed up after being stuck inside at work all day so thought i would Give Mrs P's Mini a bit of a clean (as some of you know it gets really dirty really quickly).

*The Product:
*

The Sample supplied was a hard wax with a natural colour, the smell was exactly like Palmers Cocoa Butter which brought back memories of pregnancy for some reason.

*The Method:*

The car was Snowfoamed and washed with a 2BW like normal and was looking pretty sharp.:thumb:



The temperature was about 18deg and the sun was starting to go down so really pleasant conditions:thumb:



Using a small applicator sponge the wax was applied to the bonnet, it went on really smoothly.... Now when i say really smoothly it was like spreading warm butter on toast, there was not even a hint of grabbing.

With respect to the amount of used this sample will easily do a few cars, with some waxes it is easy to over apply but with Concours it was really hard, if i can explain further i tried to over apply but for some reason it wouldn't let me which was a bit of a surprise :thumb:

Using small over lapping circles the bonnet was quickly coated.



And left for 20mins (enough time for another Peroni). I was a little concerned that 20mins would be a bit too long especially when it was pretty warm but left it anyway.

On my return to the car i came armed with a bottle of QD to commence battle with the baked on rock hard waxed surface....

I took a tentative swipe with the MF and to my surprise it came off really easily, maybe that was a lucky section but no.... the trend continued over the rest of the bonnet (happy days:thumb

I then examined the finish and am really pleased to report that it was really good, not just pretty good really good.
The paint was left slightly darker and was looking dripping wet and really glossy.



The flakes in the paint really popped and there seemed to be a deepening of the finish.

*Price:*

Unknown but i really hope it isn't out of my budget

*Would i use it again?:*

*Ermm yup Natch *:thumb::thumb::thumb:

*Conclusion:*

There are a lot of waxes on the Market at the moment, some are good, some are bad, some okay but some are really special.
I am not one for spending £100's on waxes as i can't understand in the law of diminishing returns how a £100 wax can be 5 times better than a £20 wax but at any price this wax is something pretty special :thumb:
It goes on really easily and comes off just a easily and the looks are hard to convey in a picture but are special for sure.
I have now used a few of Dan's waxes and this one is the best by far :thumb:



If you can you have gotta try this one :argie:


----------

